# bringing fish or shrimp on plane



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to Germany/Netherlands very soon and was thinking, if it's at all possible, could I bring back some shrimp or fish? I understand I'm not allowed to bring in certain species, but if it's not on the list, it should be fine...yes? Does anybody have any experience with this? The airline does not list any restrictions on their website, they even say they do transport livestock such as fish. How does it work with customs? Or is it just not worth it at all? 

appreciate your input


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

im not saying this is right thing to do but my buddy got a 2 turtle's from korea to canada in his hood on his hoodie lol

-Mike


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say call and talk to the airline, and make sure it's OK for them to transport fish, and find out if they could be in the cabin, or have to under the plane.
Then I think you should contact a customs office, and talk to them about importing fish. 
I'm not sure what exactly Canada's customs laws are like, but I've heard in some countries it's really strict.


----------

